# Geo Knight DK20S Digital Swinger



## adamski... (Sep 9, 2006)

Geo Knight DK20S Digital Swinger 16"x 20"
Bestblanks.com says that this is thier best heat press they have to offer. does anyone have any experience with this press? would you reccomend it?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

I have this press and I would suggest buying it from Coastal Business because they will ship for free and your final price will be less than from Best Blanks. I like the press. We got the stand with it because the press itself is 220lbs. 

If you have any specific qustions, let me know via PM and I can answer. Their technical support is pretty good. Programming was a little confusing but that is probably just me  

We have had excellent results with the press.


----------



## triplebtees (Jun 3, 2005)

i have the same press, i actually purchased it from best blanks. I would recommend it!.... Binki, where did you get your stand?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

triplebtees said:


> i have the same press, i actually purchased it from best blanks. I would recommend it!.... Binki, where did you get your stand?


Costal Business Supplies. We bought both there. Free shipping for all orders over $150. That sealed the deal for us. Once you buy stuff from them, they will call you and offer free samples of supplies.


----------



## adamski... (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks binki, i will check out Coastal Business as well.


----------



## adamski... (Sep 9, 2006)

costal's prices look good, they also have the epson 1280 that i want. i guess i will order both from them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Also check out the offer from Imprintables Warehouse:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

adamski... said:


> costal's prices look good, they also have the epson 1280 that i want. i guess i will order both from them.


We purchased the 1280 from PC Universe. It was the lowest price plus there was a $100 rebate from epson at the time.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

You may want to do a little research with possible problems with the press. It's fairly rare, but Geo Knight presses are known for having electrical problems.



Rodney said:


> Also check out the offer from Imprintables Warehouse:
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/view_imprintablesexclusive.htm


Ah, Rodney? The link is no good;

_"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons..."_


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

Twinge said:


> Ah, Rodney? The link is no good;
> 
> _"you do not have permission to access this page. This could be due to one of several reasons..."_


Works for me, perhaps it was a temporary glitch?

About the only time I get that error message is when I'm not logged in.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

Solmu said:


> Works for me, perhaps it was a temporary glitch?
> 
> About the only time I get that error message is when I'm not logged in.


Curious; maybe it's just me then, as I still get it (and I'm obviously logged in). I'll hazard a random guess and say maybe Rodney removed a forum privlidge he shouldn't have when he took away my moderator status (when I was gone for several months)?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Ah, Rodney? The link is no good;


You should be all fixed up now  For some reason, you were in the "unregistered" group as well as the "registered" group.

The link is only available for logged in forum members


----------



## jimhack3 (Jan 23, 2007)

I just purchased the Hix Swingman 20D 16X20. I bought It from bestblanks.com. Any pro/con feedback on this particuliar press??

I've only used It a couple of times, mostly testing transfers.

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

jimhack3 said:


> I just purchased the Hix Swingman 20D 16X20. I bought It from bestblanks.com. Any pro/con feedback on this particuliar press??
> 
> I've only used It a couple of times, mostly testing transfers.
> 
> ...


You can read some feedback on it here in the DK20s threads.

Binki wrote a good one.


----------

